# What might this connection be?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I was filling the screenwash today and noticed this electrical connection that is hanging loose, not connected to anything.

It's the white socket with 3 slots and a red surround, just to the right of the shoulder of the blue screenwash bottle.

Any ideas?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Can't answer your query directly Jean but most modern vehicles have many such unused wiring connectors.
I think you'll find that each vehicle has a generic wiring harness that covers every option available on the base, it's only the absolute top of the range that has all options used so others without all bells and whistles have a few unused.
Very often they will be plugged with a blank.

.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for that!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As John said. Cars as well.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As John says usually covered by a blanking plug, but that one is very clean looking, so either something "may" have come adrift, or it's a relatively new van and it never got a plug.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It's just a year old Kev tho it's done 11k miles. Will ask the dealer if it should be attached to anything.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

It's probably as others have said. But if you have a look around, using the radius of the cable, is there a corresponding plug with 3 pins either on the end of another cable or built in to something, such as the screen wash bottle? If nothing's stopped working just ask the dealer, as you say. Graham


----------

